# Rapariga



## Dann

Oi,

tentei ler um conto de Clarice  Lispector e o titulo dele era:  DEVANEIO E  EMBRIAGUEZ DUMA RAPARIGA.

A minha pergunta é simples: ¿ Que é rapariga?


Ciao e obrigado.


----------



## asmborges

En Portugués de Portugal --> una chica
En Portugués de Brasil --> una prostituta

Es el femenino de "rapaz" --> chico.

Pero puede ser que Clarice esté hablando de una chica cualquiera, depende del contexto del cuento.


----------



## Vanda

Como ASM já disse, em se tratando de Clarice, ela se refere à uma mulher qualquer. Na época em que Clarice escreveu, possivelmente, a palavra não tinha a conotação que tem hoje em alguns estados. 


> Trata a solidão, a morte, a incomunicabilidade e os abismos da existência *através da rotina de dona-de-casa* (_Devaneio e embriaguez duma rapariga,...._


----------



## jess oh seven

Então, se significa "prostitute" em Brasil, como é "girl"? Moça?


----------



## Vanda

Prostituta, mas não em todos os estados..  Em alguns estados do nordeste, parece-me, ainda se diz rapariga, mas a maioria dos brasileiros dizem moça.


----------



## asmborges

Girl - garota, menina, moça, guria (sul do Brasil) - depende da idade

Prostitute - prostituta, meretriz, puta, garota de programa, mulher da vida, mulher de vida fácil, quenga e centenas de outros termos dependendo da região


----------



## MOC

Coitada da rapariga.  Em Portugal significa apenas e só "chica". Não há qualquer conotação negativa.


----------



## Vanda

Uma discussão anterior sobre o uso de rapariga.


----------



## Pedrovski

É triste verem palavras antes inocentes serem corrompidas assim.

O mandarim tem um caso semelhante, XiaoJie antigamente era um termo respeituoso para rapariga, agora em boa parte da China também tem conotações de prostituta.


----------



## kurumin

Pedrovski said:


> É triste verem palavras antes inocentes serem corrompidas assim.


 rapariga, boceta, puto 


Feminino de puto é rapariga.


Por isso, o nome da música brasileira mais conhecida do mundo é_ GAROTA DE IPANEMA_ e não_ RAPARIGA DE IPANEMA_.


----------



## MOC

Essa do puto também não sabia. Puto por aqui é como "chaval" em Espanha.


----------



## Alentugano

MOC said:


> Essa do puto também não sabia. Puto por aqui é como "chaval" em Espanha.


É impressão minha ou em algumas terras do norte não é de todo incomum o uso de garoto/garota para menino/menina? Pergunto-lhe, porque acho que é mais conhecedor dessa realidade do que eu (a julgar pelos seus posts).
Por aqui é muito comum moço/moça, mas não garoto/garota.
Cumprimentos


----------



## MOC

É possível. Não digo que não. Mas tanto "moço/moça" como "garoto/garota" me parecem expressões que cairam em desuso (em geral). "Miudo/Miúda" ainda se usa bastante, ainda que não me pareça que seja regional. "Cachopo/Cachopa" também se usa (pouco).

Acho que nenhum termo se usa tanto como "puto" por pessoas com qualquer formação ou de qualquer escalão etário.


----------



## Alentugano

MOC said:


> "moço/moça" me parecem expressões que cairam em desuso (em geral).


Em geral, talvez, mas não no Alentejo e no Algarve. A toda a hora se pode ouvir moço/moça nestas regiões. Não sei se conhecem a expressão tipicamente algarvia "Mas que jeito, moço!" , a qual é pronunciada desta forma: "má qu jét móç!". É típico dos falares algarvios a supressão das vogais finais.
Entretanto, moço/moça serve para designar uma criança, mas também se usa em vez de rapariga/rapaz, e mesmo para falar de adultos: há moços e moças de todas as idades. 

[/quote] 





MOC said:


> "Miudo/Miúda" ainda se usa bastante, ainda que não me pareça que seja regional. "Cachopo/Cachopa" também se usa (pouco).


Miúdo/miúda não se usa assim tanto por aqui, e ainda menos cachopo/cachopa.


----------



## MOC

Alentugano said:


> Em geral, talvez, mas não no Alentejo e no Algarve. A toda a hora se pode ouvir moço/moça nestas regiões. Não sei se conhecem a expressão tipicamente algarvia "Mas que jeito, moço!" , a qual é pronunciada desta forma: "má qu jét móç!". É típico dos falares algarvios a supressão das vogais finais.


 
Bem sei. É aliás algo que aponto sempre nos tópicos sobre pronunciação de vogais dependendo das regiões.


----------



## Outsider

MOC said:


> Acho que nenhum termo se usa tanto como "puto" por pessoas com qualquer formação ou de qualquer escalão etário.


Parece-me que "puto" se usa mais em Lisboa e arredores. "Cachopo" e "cachopa", também.


----------



## MOC

Quanto a "cachopo" ou "cachopa" é possível. Agora parece-me que "puto" é absolutamente nacional. Ouço-o em Lisboa, em Setúbal, no Porto, em Aveiro, em Coimbra... Quando muito seria algo do litoral. Confesso que não conheço o interior tão bem como isso para poder dizer com precisão.


----------



## Outsider

Já falámos disto antes aqui.


----------



## Dann

Muito obrigado.

suas respostas são de muita ajuda.

en el español de Colombia exsiten palabaras como muchacho/o, o como en mi ciudad (Cali): pelado o pelada, que se pronuncian "pela'o" y "pela'a".


----------



## MOC

Outsider said:


> Já falámos disto antes aqui.




Não tinha visto esse tópico ainda, e é muito interessante. Obrigado pelo link.

Já agora, algures nesse tópico é dito que "puto" não se usa no norte. Isso é um erro total. Neste momento vivo no norte, e é "puto" práqui, "puto" prácolá.


----------



## Alandria

Gente, sou brasileira e juro que não conhecia a palavra "rapariga", eu já tinha ouvido a palavra de algum lugar, mas não conhecia seu significado. Eu conheço razoavelmente o Brasil e só ouvi a palavra em alguns estados do nordeste, mas não sabia o que era, estou surpresa. 



			
				Kurumin said:
			
		

> Feminino de puto é rapariga.



Só se for de uso bastante regional, se você falar isso em algum lugar do sudeste, sul e centro-oeste vão voar, porque ninguém sabe o que é.


----------



## edupa

Alandria said:


> Gente, sou brasileira e juro que não conhecia a palavra "rapariga", eu já tinha ouvido a palavra de algum lugar, mas não conhecia seu significado. Eu conheço razoavelmente o Brasil e só ouvi a palavra em alguns estados do nordeste, mas não sabia o que era, estou surpresa.
> 
> 
> 
> Só se for de uso bastante regional, se você falar isso em algum lugar do sudeste, sul e centro-oeste vão voar, porque ninguém sabe o que é.


 

Alandria

Aqui em São Paulo é bem compreendido o significado de 'rapariga'. Por todo mundo, eu diria. 

Não sei se por influência da forte presença da cultura nordestina na cidade. A gente às vezes usa num tom jocoso frases do tipo, "filho de uma rapariga", pra dizer "filho da p#&@". 

Ao dizer a palavra rapariga, as pessoas já sorriem maliciosamente, sabendo do que se trata. 

Isso aqui na cidade de São Paulo, eu digo.

Abraços


----------



## Alandria

edupa said:


> Alandria
> 
> Aqui em São Paulo é bem compreendido o significado de 'rapariga'. Por todo mundo, eu diria.
> 
> Não sei se por influência da forte presença da cultura nordestina na cidade.
> 
> Isso aqui na cidade de São Paulo, eu digo.
> 
> Abraços



Talvez essa seja a causa, sem dúvida.


----------



## ceballos

E que significado tem rapariga no Brasil? Em Portugal usa-se muito.


----------



## Tomby

ceballos said:


> E que significado tem rapariga no Brasil? Em Portugal usa-se muito.


Se não estou enganado significa "prostituta". 
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Carfer

Tombatossals said:


> Se não estou enganado significa "prostituta".
> Cumprimentos!


 
Se não for isso, anda por lá perto. Mas, como disse, em Portugal não tem nenhum significado pejorativo, é apenas o feminino de 'rapaz'.


----------



## ceballos

Obrigada Tombatossals e cumprimentos


----------

